# Ditch mowing



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Everyone mows ditches at some point in time. Just remember to be careful. I was in the tractor when it tipped over last month. I was not hurt and the damage to the tractor and mower were minimal and both were back in service in less than a week.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

more pics


----------



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing 4020Man, glad you weren't hurt! I'm sure that's a moment you won't soon forget.

Chet.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

and in addition the damage was not too bad. I guess it only take a second for things to happen. Thank you for sharing your experience, it will save someone else down road


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

downtownjr said:


> I guess it only take a second for things to happen.


There's more truth to that than I'll admit. When I tipped that tractor, from the time I realized that something was wrong to the time it was on its side was about a 2 second span. There was only time to brace myself and let it go over. I shut it off as soon as it laid over so there was no engine damage. I mowed with it after we got it fixed and there was no funny noises or clunks and it runs and drives just as good as it did before it tipped. The cab is not all bent up either.


----------



## Daner (Jun 18, 2008)

Glad to hear your ok and the tractor Is up and running.
I do alot of custom bush hogging and I know just how dangerous It can be...that hill you were on had way too much slope to run sideways...but with less of a slope...and tall grass and If you don't know the field pot holes and bumps can put you over on your side. thanks for sharing that experience with us

Daner


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Those must be the safest cabs in their day...glad your OK.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

a ride that I hope nobody has to take. I am glad you walked away ok.


----------



## mmaddox (Jun 3, 2008)

One of the best things to help avoid such problems is to adjust the rear wheels out from 30" spacing. Or leave the duals on


----------

